# Splitting



## colby (Jan 12, 2013)

Hi Marcus,
I am planning on doing a couple of splits the same way you did, from what I have read and seen it looks like 2 days is the norm.
Best of luck


----------



## trottet1 (Jul 18, 2013)

Over night is fine. I did my splits last year like that and set them above the QE in the late afternoon and by late morning the frames were well populated.


----------



## Mike Gillmore (Feb 25, 2006)

Marcus Yoder said:


> I shook the bees off of the frames, ... There are frames of honey, bee brood, and queen cells.


Did the frames you shook have "capped" queen cells on them?


----------



## trottet1 (Jul 18, 2013)

> Did the frames you shook have "capped" queen cells on them?


Oh yea, that would be bad if they emerged before removing the split off of the hive right?


----------



## Barhopper (Mar 5, 2015)

Best not to shake queen cells. Shaking queen cells can damage the larvae. It's possible to dislodge the larvae from the royal jelly.


----------



## Marcus Yoder (May 21, 2016)

Yes there were capped cells and used a brush to brush them off also. I did shake them some, hopefully i didn't hurt them.


----------

